# Boykjo's Rolled steak and shrimp creole fattie throwdown



## boykjo (Oct 10, 2012)

Ingredients:













HPIM2781.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 10, 2012






1/2 cup finely diced onion

1/2 cup finely diced celery

1/2 cup finely diced green bell pepper

1/2 cup finely diced Jalapeno pepper

2 cloves garlic minced

3 tablespoons butter

2 tablespoons corn starch

1 (14.5 ounce) can diced tomatoes

1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce

1 teaspoon chili powder

1 teaspoon hot sauce

1 1/2 lb peeled and devained shrimp chopped

1 flat Iron steak

2 pkgs Italian prosciutto

1 bag minute rice

1 dead blow hammer

In a 2 quart saucepan, melt butter or margarine over medium heat. Add onion, green pepper, celery, Jalapenos and garlic; cook until tender. (This smells really good)













HPIM2783.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 10, 2012






Mix in cornstarch. Stir in diced tomatoes, Worcestershire sauce, chili powder, and hot sauce. Bring to a boil, stirring frequently. Stir in shrimp, and cook for 5 minutes.( try not to eat the shrimp creole so you will have some left for the fattie).













HPIM2784.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 10, 2012






Hammer out the flat Iron steak so it is 3/16 inch thick and add half way cooked minute rice













HPIM2785.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 10, 2012






Add the shrimp creole and roll













HPIM2788.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 10, 2012






lay out the prosciutto and wrap the roll













HPIM2790.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 10, 2012






In the smoker with some hickory and smoke to IT of 170













HPIM2795.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 10, 2012






Love my RF offset













HPIM2796.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 10, 2012






removed from the smoker













HPIM2804.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 10, 2012






Sliced open













HPIM2846.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 10, 2012


















HPIM2860.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 10, 2012


















HPIM2844.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 10, 2012


















HPIM2843.JPG



__ boykjo
__ Oct 10, 2012






Congrats to the wieners and to all who participated.....I think this throw down was one of the best yet..... I actually won the grand prize and it tasted awesome............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Thanks for looking

Joe


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 10, 2012)

That looks great :drool


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 10, 2012)

Joe it looks awesome !!! Great job......


----------



## pokernut (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the one I really wanted to taste...well done!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2012)

That sir was at the top of my list of ones I wanted to taste


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 10, 2012)

Very well done! This one caught my attention cause I make Shrimp Creole.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2012)

Joe, morning.... That creation was and is awesome.....  Congrats on the win....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   ... Dave


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the behind the scenes.  It looked fantastic.  How did the prosciutto hold up in the smoker?  I was thinking of using some in a fatty application and was a little concerned it could dry out.  Was it thin cut?


----------



## boykjo (Oct 10, 2012)

WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> Thanks for the behind the scenes.  It looked fantastic.  How did the prosciutto hold up in the smoker?  I was thinking of using some in a fatty application and was a little concerned it could dry out.  Was it thin cut?


Yes it was thin cut and surprisingly it held up very well. I did a double layer of thin cut


----------



## roller (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep that one is a keeper for sure...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks great!!!!



~Martin


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 10, 2012)

Now that looks good! Great job!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 10, 2012)

Yummie!!


----------



## big game cook (Oct 21, 2012)

man that looks and sounds great. cajun and anything with some spice gets my attention. in illinois i still think i was born in the wrong part of the country lol. should have been southwest or LA. thanks for sharing the recipe. enjoied looking at the fatties everyone made. hope more put theres up in time. just got mine on today. thanks.


----------



## sarnott (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow, that is really creative and looks great. The thing about fatties is I guess I'm learning your creativity is the only limit. Can't wait to try this one.

Scott


----------

